
Show HN: JungleFlip – A bot that saves you money on Amazon products - Paul_Dessert
http://www.jungleflip.com
======
Paul_Dessert
This is a tool I've been working on for a while. It constantly scans Amazon
and finds the best open-box deals. Products are 30% - 95% off. Most of the
items have damaged packaging and can't be sold as new, so Amazon sells them at
huge discounts.

~~~
tristanac
Wish it was for .fr also!

